# Any ideas for 3 position dimmer??



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

1) Table lamp with electrolier switch & 3-way bulb

2) Stacked or despard switches in single gang box

3) Two switches, 2 gang box

I don't want to be unkind, but, the dimmer is the simplest solution. At what point do you make it constant nightlight or automatic sensor b/c of the lack of mental faculties.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The Lutron MyRoom system might be what you want. 

http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Products/Pages/SingleRoomControls/myRoom/overview.aspx


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

This Leviton step dimmer might also work for you. 

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ProductDetail.jsp?partnumber=6161-W&section=64401&minisite=10251


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Use the Lutron Caseta dimmer. Top button = full brightness. Middle button = dimmed. Bottom button = off. You can change the preset level on the center button.


----------

